# Perfekter Tag



## Med!um (22. April 2008)

Halli Hallo Buffys!
Ich wollt mal wissen was für euch der PERFEKTE Tag ist^^
Also vom Aufstehen bis zum Schlafen gehen^^

Pooooosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal 2 Parade-Beispiele^^

Frau:08.15 Mit Schmusen und Küssen geweckt werden
08.30 2 Kilogramm weniger als am Vortag wiegen
08.45 Frühstück im Bett mit frisch gepresstem Orangensaft und Croissants, Geschenke öffnen, z.B. teuren Schmuck vom aufmerksamen Partner ausgewählt.
09.15 Heißes Bad mit Duftöl nehmen
10.00 Leichtes Workout im Fitnessclub mit hübschem, humorvollem persönlichem Trainer
10.30 Gesichtspflege, Maniküre, Haare waschen, Kurpackung in den Haaren einwirken lassen, fönen.
12.00 Mittagessen mit der besten Freundin in In-Lokal
12.45 Die Exfrau oder Exfreundin des Partners begaffen und feststellen, dass sie 7 kg zugenommen hat.
01.00 Einkaufen mit Freunden, unbegrenzter Kreditrahmen.
03.00 Mittagsschlaf
04.00 Drei Dutzend Rosen, werden angeliefert mit einer Karten von einem geheimen Bewunderer
04.15 Leichtes Workout im Fitnessclub, gefolgt von einer Massage durch einen starken aber freundlichen Typen, der sagt, dass er selten einen solchen perfekten Körper massiert hat.
05.30 Outfit aus der Auswahl teurer Designer-Klamotten anprobieren und vor dem Vollkörperspiegel eine Modenschau veranstalten.
07.30 Candle Light Dinner für zwei Personen, gefolgt von Tanzen, mit verbundenen Augen und Komplimenten.
10.00 Heisse Dusche (alleine)
10:50 Ins Bett getragen werden, daß frisch gewaschen und gebügelt ist
11.00 Schmusen
11.15 In seinen starken Armen einschlafen.

Mann:06.00 Wecker klingelt
06.15 Blow Job
06.30 Großer befriedigender Morgenschiß, dabei den Sportteil der Zeitung lesen
07.00 Frühstück: Rump Steak und Eier, Kaffee und Toast, zubereitet von einer nackten Hausangestellten.
07.30 Limousine kommt an
07.45 Einige Gläser Wiskey auf dem Weg zum Flughafen.
09.15 Flug in Privatjet
09.30 Limousine mit Chauffeur zum Golf Club (Blow Job unterwegs)
09.45 Golf spielen Play
11.45 Mittagessen: Fast Food, 3 Bier, eine Flasch Dom Perignon
12.15 Blow Job
12.30 Golf spielen
02.15 Limousine zurück zum Flughafen (einige Gläser Wiskey)
02.30 Flug nach Monte Carlo
03.30 Nachmittagsausflug zum Fischen, Begleiterinnen sind alle nackt.
05.00 Flug nachhause, Ganzkörpermassage durch Verona Feldbusch
06.45 Scheissen, Duschen, Rasieren
07.00 Nachrichten anschauen: Michael Jackson umgebracht,
Marihuana und Hardcore-Pornos legalisiert.
07.30 Abendessen: Hummer als Vorspeise, Dom Perignon (1953),
großes saftiges Filetsteak, gefolgt von Eiscreme serviert auf bloßen Brüsten
09.00 Napoleon Cognac und eine Cohuna Zigarre vor einem Großbildschirm-Fernseher, Sportschau anschauen. Deutschland schlägt England 11:0
09.30 Sex mit drei Frauen (alle drei mit lesbischen Neigungen)
11.00 Massage und Bad im Whirlpool, dazu eine leckere Pizza und ein reinigendes Helles
11.30 Gute-Nacht-Blow-Job
11.45 Alleine im Bett liegen
11.50 Ein 12sekündiger Pfurz, der die Tonart 4mal wechselt und den Hund nötigt, den Raum zu verlassen.


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

So morgens gegen 14 Uhr aufstehen, dann erst mal zocken und Musik hören, danach 2 Tiefkühlpizzen verdrücken, anschließend ein bisschen chatten und gegen 20 wieder zocken bis ca. 24 Uhr und dann wieder chatten und gegen 5 ins Bett gehen. Das ist perfekt!


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

Med!um schrieb:


> 11.50 Ein 12sekündiger Pfurz, der die Tonart 4mal wechselt und den Hund nötigt, den Raum zu verlassen.



Der Text ist geklaut XD
Hab den schon seit ewigkeiten auf der Festplatte


Lurock schrieb:


> So morgens gegen 14 Uhr aufstehen, dann erst mal zocken und Musik hören, danach 2 Tiefkühlpizzen verdrücken, anschließend ein bisschen chatten und gegen 20 wieder zocken bis ca. 24 Uhr und dann wieder chatten und gegen 5 ins Bett gehen. Das ist perfekt!


Morgens gegen 14 Uhr XD
Du bist ein wahrer Gamer *verbeug* keine Party voller Nackter Frauen. Kein sex mit ner geilen Frau nix... aber zocken XD


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

also die Beispiele sind alt, aber immer wieder lustig

und der perfkte Tag, hmm

warm, schönes Wetter, lange schalfen, nicht arbeiten müssen, viel Sex


----------



## Daely (22. April 2008)

Schönes wetter...viele frauen..viel strand...viele drogen..! :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. April 2008)

Wenn du schon Texte klaust, dann sag auch, dass sie geklaut sind, so machst du dich nur zum Deppen.


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2008)

perfekter tag .. hmm um 9uhr aufwachen neben dir 3 blonde nymphomaninen .. vor dir der raid der dich durch sunwell pullt wärend du nen bj bekommst. danach kommt ein typ der dir sagt du hast im lotto gewonnen und das haus da gehört auch dir.. 
danach kommt deine lieblingsband und gibt dir ne privat vorstellung.
und die nacht verbringst du dann mit den 3 frauen ..

hmm das wär mein perfekter tag ..


----------



## Sweny (22. April 2008)

Mein *PERFEKTER* Tag:
*14.30 Uhr:* Aufstehen 4 Salami Brote mit Kirsch EisTee verdrücken und dabei in verschiedenen Foren  lesen/ einen Manga lesen/ein Buch lesen/einen Anime schauen

*15.30 Uhr:* Bücher und Mangas geschenkt bekommen und dann LESEN

_bis_

*22 Uhr:* Essen kochen und essen

*23 Uhr:* Zocken/Mangas lesen/Forum/Animes

_bis _

*8 Uhr:* Schlafen!

Ahja und den ganzen Tag bis ich schlafen gehe läuft Musik auf die ich grade lust habe... ~.~


----------



## Med!um (22. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Texte klaust, dann sag auch, dass sie geklaut sind, so machst du dich nur zum Deppen.



Äh ich habe nirgends geschrieben das die Texte NICHT geklaut sind...


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. April 2008)

Med!um schrieb:


> Äh ich habe nirgends geschrieben das die Texte NICHT geklaut sind...



Ob nun erwähnt oder nicht. Geklaut sind sie, dass Du darauf hinweist zeugt von Respekt dem wahren Ersteller gegenüber, selbst wenn du ihn nicht kennst.


----------



## Clamev (22. April 2008)

mit einer geladenen und entsicherten M16 mit Reserve Magazinen am Montag Morgen aufwachen.Ich mag Schule und ihr?;P
/Ironie off


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> mit einer geladenen und entsicherten M16 mit Reserve Magazinen am Montag Morgen aufwachen.Ich mag Schule und ihr?;P
> /Ironie off


muahahaha    der ist echt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (23. April 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> mit einer geladenen und entsicherten M16 mit Reserve Magazinen am Montag Morgen aufwachen.Ich mag Schule und ihr?;P
> /Ironie off




ja ja...sehr ironisch....    

_"geladen und entsichert"_ ja ja..... M16....schon klar. Geh mal zum Bund. Da hast Spaß.


----------



## Yozoshura (23. April 2008)

Daely schrieb:


> Schönes wetter...viele frauen..viel strand...viele drogen..! :>



/sign


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. April 2008)

Drogen&Ficken.


----------



## ^Mike.S (23. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So morgens gegen 14 Uhr aufstehen, dann erst mal zocken und Musik hören, danach 2 Tiefkühlpizzen verdrücken, anschließend ein bisschen chatten und gegen 20 wieder zocken bis ca. 24 Uhr und dann wieder chatten und gegen 5 ins Bett gehen. Das ist perfekt!




Kann man eigentlich so nehmen nur ich würde gegen 12 Uhr mittags aufstehen, dick frühstücken mit Rühreiern und Speck. Dann zocken bis 18 Uhr, leckeres Abendessen á la Spinat, Spiegelei, Kartoffelbrei und Leberkäse, dabei wird dann Simpsons oder irgendein netter Actionfilm geguckt. Dann weiterzocken, gegen 1-2 Uhr am besten je nach Stimmung einen Horror- und/oder Comedyfilm und dann schlafen.

Das wäre schön, passiert aber leider wenns hochkommt alle 2-3 Monate.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (24. April 2008)

12:00 Aufstehen
12:05 PC Hochfahren
12:06 In WOW einloggen
12:07 Über die Laggs in Shat aufregen
15:00 Mal ne Pizza in den Ofen schieben
15:01 Wieder WOW
15:15 Pizza holen und stückeln
15:16 Wieder WOW spielen und nebenbei Futtern
16:43 Aufs Klo gehen
16:44 Wieder WOW
18:05 Fernseher anschalten und neben WOW Simpsons schauen
22:00 Wieder mal aufs Klo, dieses mal aber etwas länger^^
22:05 WOW spielen
23:00 Aschenbecher ausleeren
23:01 WOW spielen
02:00 AFKlo
02:01 WOW spielen
03:00 Nochmal was Essen
03:15 WOW spielen
04:00 Ausloggen und PC herunterfahren
04:10 Ins Bett legen und sich aufregen, weil man wieder nen Tag sinnlos verbracht hat
04:15 Schlafen


----------



## Minastirit (24. April 2008)

> Skill wird nicht durch Equipment erstetzt!!! Weder im PVP noch PVE oder sonst noch wo!!!



Leider schon .. auch mit skill gewinnt man gegen einen s3 (ausser schulter/waffe) equipten typ ned .. zumindest ned als sblau -s1 equipter ..

aber die wow perfekte tage die hab ich wenn ich ferien mache und ich sturmfrei hab xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. April 2008)

> Skill wird nicht durch Equipment erstetzt!!! Weder im PVP noch PVE oder sonst noch wo!!!



*lol, rofl*

Träumer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

1. 15 uhr aufwachen
2. fernseher einschalten
3. 20 uhr einschlafen
4. 23 Uhr aufstehen fernseher ausschalten
5. 23.01 weiterschlafen


----------



## Kindgenius (8. Juli 2008)

08.00 Aufstehen
08.05 Mein Bruder anscheißen, weil ich ein Morgendmuffel bin.
08.10 Zähneputzen und dabei nen ordentlichen Furz ablassen (ist morgens ja immer da) und dabei über die Resonanz im geschlossenen Raum grinsen.
08.20 Frühstück: 2 Toast mit Butter drauf und ne Taste Kakao
08.30 Los gehts: WoW
.
.
.
15.00 Zu Mami sagen, dass ich rausgehe.
15.30 "Na, schätzchen, kann ich reinkommen? Lief grad vorbei und ich dachte ich komm mal vorbei."
15.45 Sex mit Freundin
16.15 Den Johannes sauber lecken lassen.
16.30 Eiscafe gehen mit Freundin
17.00 Sex mit Freundin
17.15 Den Johannes nochmal sauber lecken lassen.
17.30 Nach Hause gehen und WoW zocken.
23.00 Pennen (booooaaaaaahh bin ich a Sack...!)


Das nenn ich ein toller Tag!


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> mit einer geladenen und entsicherten M16 mit Reserve Magazinen am Montag Morgen aufwachen.Ich mag Schule und ihr?;P
> /Ironie off



hehe xD


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2008)

10 Uhr: Aufstehen
11 Uhr: Mit der Bahn zu Saturn fahren und den halben Laden leer kaufen
12 Uhr: Bei Starbucks das gesamte Angebot durchtesten
13 Uhr: In WoW einloggen und die Allys in allen BGs gnadenlos nassmachen
15 Uhr: Diverse neue CDs ins Regal einordnen und sich am Anblick erfreuen
15:30 Uhr: Die neue X360 aufbauen und den LCD-Bildschirm einweihen
18 Uhr: Beim Japaner um die Ecke anrufen und ein Menü für 10 liefern lassen
19 Uhr: In die Badewanne legen, Haarkur drauf und Mucke an
23 Uhr: Mit Freunden auf die Piste und richtig die Sau rauslassen
03:00 Uhr: Todmüde ins Bett fallen und sofort einschlafen


----------



## Illuminatos (8. Juli 2008)

Alle meine Tage sind perfekte Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juli 2008)

Bei Rock am Ring am samstag aufwachen,in irgendwelche bierdosen treten und dannach bis 00:00 bei rock 
am ring musik hoeren =)


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Aufstehen, wie bei Minas 3 blonde, geile, willige Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Links, eine Rechts, eine auf mir ...
Direkt neben meinem Kopf ne Shisha, gefüllt mit minem Lieblingstabak.
Auf der anderen Seite, neben meinem Kopf, ein "frisch gezapftes kühles Blondes"
Dann den ganzen Tag viel Spass =)
irgendwann dann kommt der Pizzabote von der besten Pizzaria in der Stadt, bringt mir meine Lieblingspizza.
Dannach in den Whirlpool, natürlich mit meinen 3 Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann dann noch mit meinen Freunden endlich das erschienene Warhammer Online spielen, die Menschenfestung plätten =)
Gegen Abend kommen dann wieder meine 3 Frauen ins Spiel.
Und Nachts verschwinden die Frauen, und meine feste Freundin kommt zu mir ins Bett geschlüpft :>


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

@ zez ich mach mal deinen weiter

deine freundin da .. erkennt das du mit 3 anderen rumgemcht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haut dir drauf hin mit nem stock eins über wo du in den spital eingeliefert werden muss.
entlich zuhause ist nix mehr da .. alles ausgeräumt
danach bist du depresiv und willst was zu trinken kaufen .. leider ist die kredit karte leer

tjo da war nur ein tag perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Tss :/

Ich mache meins mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Freundin fragt, ob mir die 3 Blondienen gefallen haben, die sie mir zum ihrem Geburtstag geschenkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann macht meine Freundin das Licht aus, und ich schlafe kuschelnd ein, in meiner Villa, welche meiner Freundin gehört, welche Multimillionärin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

fressen
schlafen
scheißen
ficken

-
perfekt


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

08:00 Vom Sohn geweckt, der unbedingt quer über meinen Brustkorb klettern muss, damit er an die TV Fernbedienung kommt um an ihr rum zukauen^^
08:01 Ein fröhliches Grinsen von meinem Sohn bekommen, der daraufhin zu mir krabbelt und mit mir kuscheln will (zwar nur ganz kurz aber egal^^)
08:02 Frau Guten Morgen wünschen und einen Kuss ergattern
08:30 Aufstehen und frühstücken
09:30 - 11:30  Mit Sohn spielen und sehen wir er jeden Tag was neues lernt
12:00 - 13:50  Abschalten weil Sohn Mittagsschlaf macht
14:00 Ins Kinderzimmer gehen und in ein lachendes Gesicht schaun
14:01 Sohn aus dem Bett holen und sauber machen
14:15 - 16-30/17:00 Rausgehen und mit Frau und Kind spielen den Tag genießen
17:15 Mit Sohn im Wohnzimmer spielen oder in der Wohnung hinter dem Kind herlaufen und rufen: Gleich hab ich dich udn am Ende des Flurs vor Kind weglaufen und rufen: Gleich hast du mich^^
17:30 Sohn kriegt Abendbrot
18:00 Frau und Kind beim Kuscheln auf dem Sofa beobachten
18:45 Kind mit ins Bett bringen und ihm einen Gute Nacht wünschen
19:00 - 24:00 Am PC entspannen , WoW zoggen (ab und an ein legger Bier trinken^^), Rumsurfen im WWW
23:50 - ? Mit Frau "Kuscheln"^^
? - 08:00 Schlafen


Das ist mein Perfekter Tag und den erlebe ich jeden Tag^^

Gut so langsam könnte aber auch 8 h Arbeit mal wieder dazu kommen^^

----------------
Now playing: Wizo - B.D.U.
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 08:00 Vom Sohn geweckt, der unbedingt quer über meinen Brustkorb klettern muss, damit er an die TV Fernbedienung kommt um an ihr rum zukauen^^
> 08:01 Ein fröhliches Grinsen von meinem Sohn bekommen, der daraufhin zu mir krabbelt und mit mir kuscheln will (zwar nur ganz kurz aber egal^^)
> 08:02 Frau Guten Morgen wünschen und einen Kuss ergattern
> 08:30 Aufstehen und frühstücken
> ...



Genau so hab ich es mir auch gedacht <3..nicht sowie die anderen ficken, ficken, kaken, fressen..sowas sind Tiere ohne Gefühle >.>


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich es mir auch gedacht <3..nicht sowie die anderen ficken, ficken, kaken, fressen..sowas sind Tiere ohne Gefühle >.>


sag mal was hast du eigendlich gegen tiere oller vegetarier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XD


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sag mal was hast du eigendlich gegen tiere oller vegetarier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



beep falsch verstanden -.- lies die meine Aussage nochmal durch und versuche sie zu verstehen dann wirst du feststellen, dass ich in keinster Weise etwas gegen Tiere gesagt habe >.<...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> beep falsch verstanden -.- lies die meine Aussage nochmal durch und versuche sie zu verstehen dann wirst du feststellen, dass ich in keinster Weise etwas gegen Tiere gesagt habe >.<...


ich weis was DU meinst 
aber ich habe tiere zum fressen gern XD
 (so top das)


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich weis was DU meinst
> aber ich habe tiere zum fressen gern XD
> (so top das)



Weil ich sehe das du meine Aussage immer noch nicht verstanden hast (oder nicht fähig bist in irgend einer Weise ein logisches Gegenargument zu bringen) finde ich, dass die "Diskussion" hier beendet werden sollte. Denn es kann sein kann sein dass, dir keine unpassenden Sätze mehr einfallen wie "aber ich habe tiere zum fressen gern XD". Und dass, wäre (wie ich denke) peinlich für dich. Deswegen kannst du meinen Post einfach so stehen lassen und brauchst von mir aus mit keinen Stammeleien mehr, mir entgegen zu kommen. 
lG 
Hunternevs


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

ich liebe es wenn ich abgewürgt werde aber ok^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Weil ich sehe das du meine Aussage immer noch nicht verstanden hast (oder nicht fähig bist in irgend einer Weise ein logisches Gegenargument entgegen zu bringen) finde ich, dass die "Diskussion" hier beendet werden sollte. Denn es kann sein kann sein dass, dir keine unpassenden Sätze mehr einfallen wie "aber ich habe tiere zum fressen gern XD". Und dass, wäre (wie ich denke) peinlich für dich. Deswegen kannst du meinen Post einfach so stehen lassen und brauchst von mir aus mit keinen Stammeleien mehr, mir entgegen zu kommen.
> lG
> Hunternevs




Liebe Hunternvs


mal ne klitzekleine Frage und bitte net bös aufnehmen

Aber wann hast du dir denn deinen Humor weg operieren lassen??

alles was LoD geschrieben hat war Spaaaaß^^


da dieses xD mit diesem hier zu vergleichen /gleich zustellen ist : D = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





----------------
Now playing: Garth Brooks - Belleau Wood
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Liebe Hunternvs
> 
> 
> mal ne klitzekleine Frage und bitte net bös aufnehmen
> ...


ich danke dir sehr dafür das du mich hier verteidigen willst aber lass es es ist egal, nicht jeder hat die selbe auffassung von spaß und das ist auch gut so wäre ja langweilig wenn alle gleich ... blablabla.
auf jeden fall danke dir aber das ist ok so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werde diese harten worte von Hunternvs schon aushalten XD


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 08:00 Vom Sohn geweckt, der unbedingt quer über meinen Brustkorb klettern muss, damit er an die TV Fernbedienung kommt um an ihr rum zukauen^^
> 08:01 Ein fröhliches Grinsen von meinem Sohn bekommen, der daraufhin zu mir krabbelt und mit mir kuscheln will (zwar nur ganz kurz aber egal^^)
> 08:02 Frau Guten Morgen wünschen und einen Kuss ergattern
> 08:30 Aufstehen und frühstücken
> ...



Das finde ich echt super. Viele Eltern verbringen heutzutage viel zu wenig Zeit mit ihren Kindern oder parken sie vorm Fernseher. Da ist es echt eine Seltenheit, dass es noch Leute gibt, die sich Zeit nehmen und Freude daran haben, ihrem Nachwuchs beim aufwachsen zuzusehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Dank dir Deanne

aber mal ehrlich das ist doch grad das tolle an Kindern ^^

Besonders Klasse ist es wenn man sieht (wie jetzt gerade bei mir zuhause)
das der kleene anfängt zu laufen ohne an den Händen oder sich fest zuhalten...dannist es einfach nun DER PERFEKTE TAG^^


Ach ja ich bin immer noch am PC weil Frau mit Sohn zu einem Krabbelgruppen Treffen ist udn ich heute mal Ausnahmsweise et mit gegegangen bin^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dank dir Deanne
> 
> aber mal ehrlich das ist doch grad das tolle an Kindern ^^
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch ein vater darf mal pause machen, vor allem wenn er wie du viel mit deinem sohn machst


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

*hust* hier im Forum fehlt ganz eindeutig ein Ugly-Smilie..naja...
ehem ja stimmt schon.w.as ihr so sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann auch sein das ich heute so shice gelaunt bin weil heute ein scheiß tag ist..naja iwo muss man sich halt abreagieren xDD 
naja dann sry hoffentlich verstehst du/ihr das ich genervt bin (net wegen dir/euch..) sicherlich bemerkt ich die 2 schreib-Stile... dann merkt ihr auch das ich 2 seiten hab ^^ nein kein schizo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte einfach mal auf Morgen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> *hust* hier im Forum fehlt ganz eindeutig ein Ugly-Smilie..naja...
> ehem ja stimmt schon.w.as ihr so sagt
> 
> 
> ...


*hust* ähh ja dann zum abreagieren nehm ihc immer Brutal Death Metal.

Keine angst ich versteh spaß


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> *hust* hier im Forum fehlt ganz eindeutig ein Ugly-Smilie..naja...
> ehem ja stimmt schon.w.as ihr so sagt
> 
> 
> ...




^


Schizo schizo^^


ne spaaaß^^


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

puhh da bin ich ja beruhigt ^^ @ beide


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2008)

*11:00:*:aufstehen,im bett pizza,fastfood und cola serviert kriegen.
*11:25:*:mangas und fantasy buecher lesen di man geschenkt gekriegt hat.
*2:30*:wow zocken und dabei musik hoeren, essen wird serviert:garnellen,frutti de mare Reis,wiener schnitzel mit pommes(natuerlich mit cola und im spiel ein raid mit fetten epics)
*6:00*:im hof fussbal mit freunden spielen(dabei der held des tages sein)
*7:20*:den ultimaiven streich machen
*7:25*:RENNEN!!!!!
*7:30*:mit freunden geheimagent spielen,sich vor erwachsenen verstecken,die wir reingelegt haben
*8:15*:neue avatarfolge anschauen
*8:45*:essen:cola,spaghetti carbonare,schokopudding,sachertorte,kaffee,kaeseleberkaese semmel.
*9:10*:film anschauen
*10:50*:bei freund uebernachten
*12:00*:einschlafen


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *11:00:*:aufstehen,im bett pizza,fastfood und cola serviert kriegen.
> *11:25:*:mangas und fantasy buecher lesen di man geschenkt gekriegt hat.
> *2:30*:wow zocken und dabei musik hoeren, essen wird serviert:garnellen,frutti de mare Reis,wiener schnitzel mit pommes(natuerlich mit cola und im spiel ein raid mit fetten epics)
> *6:00*:im hof fussbal mit freunden spielen(dabei der held des tages sein)
> ...




sry die frage wie alt?????^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> sry die frage wie alt?????^^


14 glaub ich^^

glaube ich mal von dir gelesen zu haben


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2008)

/edith bin 12 na und?


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> sry die frage wie alt?????^^



xD omg aber echt lol genaaauuu das gleiche ahb ich auch gedacht^^ hab mich nur net getraut zu fragn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

edith fragt : 





dragon1 schrieb:


> /edith bin 12 na und?



hast du einen 70er?


----------



## Yuukami (8. Juli 2008)

Was mich der Vollkommen perfekte Tag ist. sammstag erstes Bg Am Morgen Und das erste was ich Kille ist ein Gnom Hexenmeister mit Captain Blaue Wolke als Pet. Besser kann der tag nicht werden


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> hast du einen 70er?


hat er^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /edith bin 12 na und?




is doch net bös gemeint aber das merkte man halt am tag tut mir ja leid ..aber i als ein "Großer" find sowas immer wieder lustig zu lesen^^


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat er^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


you got it


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Postcounter increased by 1




Erklär mir bitte was des heißen soll verdammt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte was des heißen soll verdammt^^


der postcounter ist das über dem beigetreten datum und der steigt mit jedem post


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

Postcounter erhöht sich um 1 
auf deutsch ^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

häh dann war der gag aber net witzig ...diesmal wirklich net^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> häh dann war der gag aber net witzig ...diesmal wirklich net^^


ich weis war uach kein witz sondern eine feststellung und zwar jedes mal

edit: ich häts jetzt gerne wieder geschrieben aber ich habe angst


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich weis war uach kein witz sondern eine feststellung und zwar jedes mal
> edit: ich häts jetzt gerne wieder geschrieben aber ich habe angst



Zufall oder gewollt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Zufall oder gewollt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*vor angst zitter* die götter wollen es so *zitter*
ne hab ich selber geschrieben aber .... *abgewürgt wer und ausm threat gezerrt werd*


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2008)

nee erst in ein paar tagen grade 67^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2008)

67-70 = 1 tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

ach naja mien bester wow tag war bis jetzt:
ich hab ferien .. komme dicht nach hause (mein hunter war 69) und ich habe beschlossen zu zocken.
gut eingeloggt und einfach nur bisle geballert ^^
so 4-5 stunden später geh ich pennen.

am morgen wach ich auf .. hmm wiso steht da minastrit 70 toll jäger ? .. einloggen hö bin ja doch 70
dann schreibt mich so der leader an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ey gz zu 70 .. gestern hast du nix geantwortet *g*

rl tag hab ich ja schon geschrieben .. naja wenn ich ein kind hätte wärs sicher anderer tag aber solange ich das nicht hab und ich finde ich bin noch genug jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geniesse ich das portal zum himmel .. alias frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

den ganzen tag rumgammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> den ganzen tag rumgammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Kappi (29. Juli 2008)

mein perfekter tag:
3:00 morgens aufstehen um kurz vor 6uhr auf arbeit zu sein
5:55 5 Tassen Kaffe in 5 Minuten runterschlucken
6:00 mit der Arbeit beginnen und schuften
18:00 Feierabend
20:30 daheim ankommen und freuen das es der letzte Arbeitstag war in diesem erzbesch.. Job


und dieser Tag wird am 28 August kommen!
*cheer* gz an mich *cheer*

(nein ich werd nich harz4 ich studier, auch wenns vermutlich eh keinen juckt^^)


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2008)

Ein Perfekter Tag?

Mhm...
Ich wache langsam auf, geweckt von einem unheilvollen grollen und grummeln... trotz offnem Balkons ist alles Stockfinster,
der Wind pfeift durch die Dunkel- (und ich meine wirklich DUNKEL!) blauen Vorhänge.
Mit dem ersten Blitz, der nur knapp 5 Meter vom Balkon entfernt einschlägt stehe ich wirklich auf.
Mein Frühstück ähnelt eher einer kompletten Tafel einer ganzen Rittergesellschaft, natürlich alles frisch und direkt am Tisch zubereitet.
Danach setze ich mich erstmal ein oder zwei Stunden in meinen Sessel am Balkon und beobachte das Unwetter und amüsiere mich köstlich darüber wie einige ahnungslose von ihrer täglichen Qual durch den Sintflutartigen Regen, in der Finsternis dieses Sturms, nach Hause rennen.
Weiter gehts mit einer entspannenden Massage von einer Dame, die einer Dunkelelfischen Hexenpriesterin zum verwechseln ähnlich sieht, Zeit variabel was dann gefolgt wird von einer wirklich entspannenden Foltersitzung... Opfer wahllos aus allem herausgepickt was.. mir einfach nicht gefällt... (Links-,Rechts-,Christ-,Islam-,Kapitalextremisten, Kommunisten, Flamer, Mobber, Stylaz, Checkas, Bitchez, 15kg auf 1,78m Modells, Bild Redaktion, Chefs der Privatsender etc. u.v.a. u.v.m. u.a.)
Dann schreibe ich gemütlich weiter an meinen Geschichten bei einer guten Flasche Wein... dann das Mittagessen, welches noch pompöser ist als mein Frühstück... und dann auch schon das Abendessen, natürlich noch größer... noch die eine oder andere Folterung... und dann müde und zufrieden in mein riesiges Himmelbett fallen und dem Sturm, der schon den ganzen Tag wütet zuhören bis ich eingeschlafen bin...

So sähe ein wirklich perfekter Tag aus, wenn ich ihn mir wünschen könnte

In der Realität...

Zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr aufstehen... drei-Vier Brötchen, Eier und so essen... PC anschmeißen zocken das die Schwarte kracht, zwischendurch Spaghetti essen, Pizzabrötchen und Lammrückensteak... und Abends nen paar Filme schauen und danach weiterzocken bis ich auf der Tastatur einpenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Mein Perfekter Tag:
Ich schlafe, so bis 8 Uhr(dann hat man noch etwas vom Tag) Und werde von Zärtlichen Lippen, unterhalb meiner Nase geweckt...
Dann steh ich auf, geh von meinem Zimmer (aufm Dachboden) runter in mein Büro um Rechner schon mal hoch zufahren,
Derweilen hol ich mir meinen 1. Kaffee. (alleine der heitert mich auf)
Setze mich mit Kaffee an den Rechner, schau nach (richtigen) Nachrichten, E-Mails, Forum,...und ob vll. meine Freundin unterm Schreibtisch kniet
Dann kommt der 2.Kaffee und ich zock ne Runde CoD4 online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ist es etwa 10 und schau wieder ins I-net.
Und nach meinem 3.Kaffee geh ich auf die Terasse und sonne mich bis Abends.
Dann geh ich schlafen! Im Idealfall mit meiner Freundin.

So sähe mein Perfekter Tag aus!


----------

